# My Crazy Year



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

This year has been one of the most craziest, frustrating, and the fun year of my life. Let me start out by saying when I was in America, I thought getting admission in a Pakistani Medical school would be a piece of cake. Like most Americans I thought I was the shit.(If your from America you know what that means, for those of you who dont know, basically it means that your the best etc.) Anyways I came here got my marks converted from the IBCC, I had a 3.8 GPA and they only gave me 767 from 1100. Then after that I took some entrance tests, and let me just I didn't know what i was doing on the tests. Pakistani students are smart or maybe they just memorize the books or something. Anyways I got admission to Sindh Medical College, but my dad said that Karachi is not a very safe place to live. I also got admission from SIMS but since it was not in the FAIMER-IMED list and they fees were about $10,000 which was too much. Then I had two options left, which were either go back to America or go where my cousin was doing his medical education: CHINA. I even looked at the Caribbean med schools but were kind of expensive. I decided to go to China. I left for China on November 29th. My second day there my dad told me that I had been accepted at Ayub Medical College in Abottabad. So then I got my ticket set for the first flight back and came back to Pakistan last Wednesday. Its been a wild year, ending with me getting admission in Abottabad. I also got to see China. Got some shipping done, experienced a totally different culture, and ate Chinese food. I took some pictures of China and I will post them. So as far as I know it I think I start school in a couple of days. Thank You to everyone who replied to my questions, especially to Rehan for making a great forum like this one and senior members like maik7upurz etc. Now that I know a little bit about this Pakistani med school, I will try to help anyone if I can. 

Kind of a big essay I wrote. #sorry Sorry.#roll


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

The place I went to is called Wuhan. First I flew to Urumqi which is two hours, and then after that I flew for 5 hours to Wuhan. Let me tell you guy that no one there know any English. I think more people in Pakistan know English than in China. Also the Chinese food in Pakistan and America is very bland. Actual Chinese food is very sour and spicy. Wuhan is modern city with some areas that have the Old China feel. They have huge malls, everything you can find in America. Next time I will try to go to Shanghai as I heard its the best city in China. 
P.S. Chinese airlines are the worst.


----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

hey ultra spy !

believe it or not , but i totally understand how u feel , and im not even from america ,...100% desi ! ..i did one sin tho,...i opted for A levels, which is high school in british education. Although i didnt leave pakistani soil , i too thot i was some big shit ,..hell i had done A levels !! come on ...hehe

i spent a year trying to get a place in the gov. colleges in punjab ,....spent three months at Beaconhouse Informatics, and another 8 months in China too ! haha ...result is ,....i have LOADS of friends from all sorts of fields and all over the world , ...i can use a pc to save my life ( if that is possible somehow) and i can speak some chinese , or atleast enough to order a decent meal. and now i am in Shifa ,hopefully inshaAllah starting my final year in feb 2007, in the best class that i could ever wish for ! i love my class ! the girls are amazing and the guys r awesome ! ....so i guess like u , all is well that has end well ....and really in the end its just your belief that u will get whatever u have been destined for , all that u really need is some patience ! 

Cheers ! #wink


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

@mod: can you make the pictures as attachments so they dont distrub the screen symmetry.

@ultraspy: thats an awesome story, great pictures too. Ayub is a good school, good location and less pollution as compared to other places. Congrats and fill us in on how it goes.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Congratulations UltraSpy!

Let us know how you like the place and maybe after a while there you can put up some pictures and write up a review on the college.

Oh and maik7upurz, I can't change the pictures to be attachments after they've already been added like UltraSpy added them. The site may be somewhat distorted while loading but it should resize to the normal dimensions after the pictures have loaded.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Good post UltraSpy, thanks for all the info. Glad to see you did actually get in though and that the forum is really getting its job done.

Go kings#cool


----------



## malik_saabjee (Aug 24, 2006)

Congratulations UltrySpy! I'll like to hear a few things about Ayub Medical too.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

malik_saabjee said:


> Congratulations UltrySpy! I'll like to hear a few things about Ayub Medical too.


Yeah same here. Keep us posted.#nerd


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Well for starters, Ayub Medical College is located in Abottabad, which is a dead city if you ask me. Not as fancy as Lahore/Islamabad, however the weather is pretty good in the summer. And is only an hour and half away from Rawalpindi.

Right now I have no school until the first of March, because they get winter vacations instead of summer vacations. Hopefully when I start school, maybe I can make a thread like maik7upurz did for Rawalpindi Medical College.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

The more specific we can get here the better; I'll look forward to that Ayub thread dude, keep up the good work.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

*Ayub Medical College*

I took a lot of pictures of Ayub Medical when I first came to Pakistan but only found these 2 pictures. Its a nice campus in a good location but it has a history of the students being very pro-active and fighting with faculty occasionally for their rights.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

Congrats Ultraspy....hope u'll have a good time out there at Ayub medical College!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

the ayub campus looks pretty niccce #grin


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey 333 well done. Now there's a story you can tell the grandkids. My entire extended family live 15 mins away from Ayub im going to visit the dental school next week. Cant wait!


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

Saira-- Make sure u tell us how u like it there!! (take some pics too if u get a chance!#wink)


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

hey!

Please see Ayub Med Col review for latest pics... ps they're a bit rubbish but I'll explain why there!


----------



## SalSabeel (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey, I haven't seen any pics yet in the Ayub medical college? can u repost them?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

They're in this post:
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/243-my-crazy-year.html#post2410


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

UltraSpy said:


> This year has been one of the most craziest, frustrating, and the fun year of my life. Let me start out by saying when I was in America, I thought getting admission in a Pakistani Medical school would be a piece of cake. Like most Americans I thought I was the shit.(If your from America you know what that means, for those of you who dont know, basically it means that your the best etc.) Anyways I came here got my marks converted from the IBCC, I had a 3.8 GPA and they only gave me 767 from 1100. Then after that I took some entrance tests, and let me just I didn't know what i was doing on the tests. Pakistani students are smart or maybe they just memorize the books or something. Anyways I got admission to Sindh Medical College, but my dad said that Karachi is not a very safe place to live. I also got admission from SIMS but since it was not in the FAIMER-IMED list and they fees were about $10,000 which was too much. Then I had two options left, which were either go back to America or go where my cousin was doing his medical education: CHINA. I even looked at the Caribbean med schools but were kind of expensive. I decided to go to China. I left for China on November 29th. My second day there my dad told me that I had been accepted at Ayub Medical College in Abottabad. So then I got my ticket set for the first flight back and came back to Pakistan last Wednesday. Its been a wild year, ending with me getting admission in Abottabad. I also got to see China. Got some shipping done, experienced a totally different culture, and ate Chinese food. I took some pictures of China and I will post them. So as far as I know it I think I start school in a couple of days. Thank You to everyone who replied to my questions, especially to Rehan for making a great forum like this one and senior members like maik7upurz etc. Now that I know a little bit about this Pakistani med school, I will try to help anyone if I can.
> 
> Kind of a big essay I wrote. #sorry Sorry.#roll


i know how u feel. im 3rd generation british though, our family been in london since the 1960s. i recently went to islamabad to enroll onto the mbbs programme. when i got my a level grades converted it came out to 888/1100 of their shitty fsc. this is a pretty bangin mark. i thought i was the dogz bullockz. the truth is my brother i have relatives in pakistan who are pretty bad. drugz, rape, alcohol, ak 47s, 32 bore pistols, prostitution, smuggling etc is minor for them. they basically told me the shit that goes down in the ironically named pakistan. ne way money exchanged hands and i got admission into 3 medical colleges without even giving an entrance exm etc. nothing, nought, nada- kapish!!! riphah, wah and shifa. no bullshit. to cut a long story short, i went 2 riphah, revised a bit, found the professors were being 2 biased n failing me on purose. i just insulted their mumz n sisiterz, got my fees bak n hotsteppd it bak 2 london!!! hope u fair better. best advice i can giv u, is act gay and keep ur head down and basically *[Edited by Moderator]* do whatever u hav 2 2 get the degree. then get out of their. respec.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Awaiseali, 

If your real name is Awaise Ali, you were never granted admission into Shifa's Class of 2010 or Class of 2011.

If what you're saying is true, would you be willing to provide an application and admission number so that we could verify your story?

Without any evidence from your side proving otherwise, I'm quite confident that you were never admitted into Shifa. It would be better for you and all the prospective students who visit this forum if you chose to tell the truth rather than inflated lies about your time in Pakistan just because you had a bad experience.

Thanks.


----------

